# Some Nice Fanned-Fret Basses!



## jtm45 (May 22, 2007)

Check out these beauties!
I should imagine they aren't cheap but they sure are fuckin' nice.

Made by a company called Dingwall (i think in the U.S.?).
It appears that they only make Fanned-fret basses.Some of them are fretless Fanned-fret (multi-scale)though.
They also make a fanned-fret Jazz Bass type thing but you can't scan the pic of that one for some reason.

Enjoy!































This is one chunky looking bass too 
Not sure if it's hollow or what but i presume it's gotta be piezo equipped because there's no actual magnetic pickups in sight;


----------



## Durero (May 22, 2007)

One of my favorite builders! 

They're in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada 

http://www.dingwallguitars.com/

It was trying one of their 5-strings with a 37"-34" fan years ago that gave me the nerve to go with fanned-frets on my 7. I couldn't believe how comfortable the neck was! It felt better than straight frets to me.


----------



## jtm45 (May 22, 2007)

I don't play bass at all these days but i always end up looking at bass manufacturers websites because there's so many fantastic builders out there for basses.
They seem to come up with a lot more high-end and innovative stuff than 'most' guitar builders do.

These things blew me away totally! 
That greenish-blue first one with the amazing 'explosion' type quilt/flame is something else,and that metallic lime green one is a stunner too.

What's up with that chunky bass ? It's part hollow or something is it ?

This one's a stunner too ;





I think these guys are another classic example of why thru-neck isn't the only way to go for high-end stuff.IMO a well made bolt-on is as good as any neck-thru,different yes,but just as good in their own way.
Everything about these basses looks top notch.

Do they make their own bridges/saddles and stuff ? Those saddles look awesome!

The back of these are amazing looking too and you can see the beautiful neck construction too.Do you know what that plate with the two holes is for on the back Leo?








Here's a few more i particularly liked showing the full fretboards;


----------



## Durero (May 22, 2007)

Yeah I agree Dave - absolutely gorgeous designs and very inspiring! I also find myself more inspired by bass builders than guitar builders - less conservative it seems.

That thing on the back is their tool-less magnetic electronics cavity cover - a very cool & practical design 


Oh and I'm sure that thick-bodied one is a hollow-body.


----------



## msherman (May 23, 2007)

+1 Sheldon does killer work


----------



## BryanBuss (May 24, 2007)

those are awesome, they remind me of another canadian company called F-bass.

I played one of their fretless six's today, i almost melted.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 26, 2007)

Those basses are absolutley delicious!!


----------



## RichC123 (May 29, 2007)

Hey, I've always wanted to try one of these basses. Does anybody here have one or played one before? How do they play? Was it a hard switch from standard frets? What are the differences in playing between standard frets and fanned frets?

Thanks for any information.


----------



## Durero (May 30, 2007)

I tried one many years ago ('95 I think) when I was designing my extended range 7-string guitar. I knew about fanned-frets but I was reluctant to use them in my design without trying them first.

The Dingwalls have a 37" to 34" fan on their 5-strings and when I tried one in a local shop I couldn't believe how comfortable it was! It really took no effort at all for me to get used to the fanning. I think anyone used to classical guitar hand position with the thumb behind the neck will like fanned-frets _better_ than straight frets. I certainly find them more comfortable and will never use straight frets again for any of my own instruments.

I went with a 36" to 32" fan for my 7-string prototype.

Fanned-frets ftw


----------



## Desecrated (May 30, 2007)

[action=Desecrated]needs new underwear.[/action]


----------



## Variant (Jun 5, 2007)

jtm45 said:


>



 I hate bursts, but that blue/green one is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Pauly (Jul 15, 2007)

Bump for uber-awesome because I missed this thread completely!


----------

